# 150 Watt Heater In 30 Gallon Long



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i just purchased i think its a cascade or something.. 150 watt heater off amazon for 15 bucks is this ok or is it too powerful??


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

nevermind, i think its a penn plax


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

150 may be too high for the tank.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

oh well then will i just have to leave it on for like an hour or something cuz i already ordered it :/


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If its adjustable,just turn it down and monitor it.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah its ajustable and yeah i will monitor it


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 150 watt heater in a 30 gallon but what ever I set the temp to it goes back to 82-84 and constantly maintains it there 

So I guess 82 is ok for fish 
And my rams it's advised at 82 so I'm fine with it


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 150 watt heater in a 30 gallon but what ever I set the temp to it goes back to 82-84 and constantly maintains it there 

So I guess 82 is ok for fish 
And my rams it's advised at 82 so I'm fine with it


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 200 watt in my 30 gallon long, and yeah as long as you adjust it right, you'll be fine

it's hard to get too high powered of one, because you can just adjust it down; it's getting one that _isn't_ power enough that you have to worry about


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

wow yeah but i think 82 degrees would be the highest i can get with my fish .... ( pleco,clown loach, peacock eel,pictus catfish)


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I keep both my 10 gallon and 30 gallon just above 80


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine are at 85 degrees, if you are worried purchase a heater controller.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

no im not woried i just never thought you could kep it that high, all my fishs required temperatures are around 70-82 degrees farenheit and my water temperature is always in between 72-76 because it'll drop overnight when the heater is off is that ok??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

plecosrawesome said:


> no im not woried i just never thought you could kep it that high, all my fishs required temperatures are around 70-82 degrees farenheit and my water temperature is always in between 72-76 because it'll drop overnight when the heater is off is that ok??


Why do you turn your heater off at night?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Why do you turn your heater off at night?


I too would like to know this answer. My heaters work harder at night then in the day time.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

because im scared im going to bake my fish


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you aint gonna bake anything, boil maybe but you are talking at the 90 degree mark. Leave it on at night, dont shut it off, you can actually do more harm by killing the heat at night when they need it the most.
If you kept coldwater fish this wouldnt be a problem, but you have tropicals and it is a problem, you are welcoming alot of ill health by killing that heater.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

ok thanks i never new a lot about heaters so i just get worried because the temperature keeps rising and rising so id shut it off..and its a little 50 watt heater


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

plecosrawesome said:


> ok thanks i never new a lot about heaters so i just get worried because the temperature keeps rising and rising so id shut it off..and its a little 50 watt heater


But...heaters are adjustable. If it keeps rising, you trun it down. Not warm enough, you turn it up.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Most heaters will only heat until the temp you have them set on then turn off on their own. The only danger with heaters is some times they get stuck on then they don't turn on and off anymore. If that happens it helps to have a heater that has the minimal watts for your tank as it won't overheat so fast and you have the chance to fix the problem. But as long as the part that turns the heater on and off is working you could have a heater even bigger than that.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah i always have my 50 watt turned up all the way but it doesnt display degrees its just up nob


----------

